# migraine pills



## Guest (Dec 21, 2004)

my dad has for many year suffered from what he thought were migraines but as he has read many of the symptoms of dp, it seems that the symptoms are exactly the same as his "migraine" symptoms.

dad was prescribed some pills called Ergotamine which he takes when ever one of these migraines occur and after 10 mins all the symtoms are gone.

im going to see the doctor tomorrow about it and see what he thinks and if he thinks its a 'smart' idea ill take one the next time i have a dp attack and keep u guys posted on what happens


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2004)

Yeah, it'd be nice for some sort of follow up.


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2005)

bah sorry havent been comming here for a while, i havent realy had any dp attacks for ages now so i aint be able to try. if i do ill be sure to post it in the main discussion board.


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2005)

I'm going to go chug some aspirin and down a couple forties.


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2005)

well i guess i aint gonna find out if thhose migran pills r going to work cos i just came back from holiday and i feel great havent had any problems in a while, but now that i think im cured ill probably get it again (happened last time)

JAN 14th
wat did i tell u!? i got it again...


----------

